# How to revert back to stock?



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Does anyone have a link to a stock odin? It can be EE2 or EE4 but it needs to be unrooted. I've dug though some forums here and havent seen it even though Im sure its here somewhere. If someone could point me in the right direction that would be awesome.


----------



## rsims26 (Jun 12, 2011)

Here is a link that will get you where you need to be. I used it today and went from gummy gingerbread back to stock...for no other reason than to see if this worked. Make sure to follow the directions and use the Samsung PST (download link included) and not Odin.

http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...harge-full-factory-tar-flashing-software.html


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks man ill be trying this out tonight!


----------

